# Do you think this 8 week old (was supposed to be a full Orpington) is a Roo???



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a pullet. Is that a Orphington though?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Looks like a pullet. Is that a Orphington though?


Supposed to be! But she has feathers on her feet! And she was pricey. Oh well. 
Hmmm. A pullet? Interesting. She’s so much bigger than the other chickens. And she is feisty, even bumps chests with another chicken.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

That's some thick legs on that chicken. I think cockerel.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> That's some thick legs on that chicken. I think cockerel.


Her/his legs are thick. And she/he stands rather tall.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Still saying pullet! Looks like a black cochin to me not a orphington.🤨


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Still saying pullet! Looks like a black cochin to me not a orphington.🤨


I'd be thrilled with a pullet. I'll keep you posted. I agree that she now looks cochin like. We started with three chicks (this one, a silkie, and a cochin). Unfortunately the cochin was suffocated one night early on. Ugh. I still hate to think about it. Anyway, point being, this one and the cochin looked nothing alike in the beginning. I wonder if it is a orpington/cochin mix? I'm just not sure how that happened. I don't pretend to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> I'd be thrilled with a pullet. I'll keep you posted. I agree that she now looks cochin like. We started with three chicks (this one, a silkie, and a cochin). Unfortunately the cochin was suffocated one night early on. Ugh. I still hate to think about it. Anyway, point being, this one and the cochin looked nothing alike in the beginning. I wonder if it is a orpington/cochin mix? I'm just not sure how that happened. I don't pretend to know what I'm talking about.


Might be a orphington/cochin, you may be right.
I am sorry to hear about the suffocated one..😞


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Might be a orphington/cochin, you may be right.
> I am sorry to hear about the suffocated one..😞


Thanks. She would bury her head under the other chicks. At first we thought it was cute. Then, not so much.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> Thanks. She would bury her head under the other chicks. At first we thought it was cute. Then, not so much.


Aww, sad! What breed was she?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Aww, sad! What breed was she?


Cochin


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> Cochin


Wow!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The bird is a cockerel-the feet and legs, the comb, the wattles, the size; a definite cockerel.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

danathome said:


> The bird is a cockerel-the feet and legs, the comb, the wattles, the size; a definite cockerel.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

This is from this morning.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If you have others like him the same age, please post a picture with him and another for comparison.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> View attachment 42706


I'm saying pullet!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm saying pullet!


I know lots of people are saying roo, but I am happy for you that you are standing your ground about thinking it is a pullet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I would be happy to be wrong if pullet is what gin would want---cockerel.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I would be happy to be wrong if pullet is what gin would want---cockerel.


yes. I know most people raising chickens want pullets and not cockerals. Unless they are breeding. Are you planing on breeding your birds, @Gin?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

danathome said:


> I would be happy to be wrong if pullet is what gin would want---cockerel.


You guys are great! I cannot have a cockerel in our neighborhood. Plus I don’t want chicks, just eggs. If it turns out to be a cockerel, I’ll need to reHome. Which brings up a great question. How do you ensure your sweet chicks get a good home?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yes. I know most people raising chickens want pullets and not cockerals. Unless they are breeding. Are you planing on breeding your birds, @Gin?


Ah. I think I just answered this question. But I am not planning to breed. No time in my chaotic world. 😬😳🤪


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Gin said:


> You guys are great! I cannot have a cockerel in our neighborhood. Plus I don’t want chicks, just eggs. If it turns out to be a cockerel, I’ll need to reHome. Which brings up a great question.* How do you ensure your sweet chicks get a good home?*


That's a tough one; especially a cross breed-and a large breed to boot. Unless you know someone, ensuring a good home may be an impossibility. It's often hard to just give a rooster away which leads to the practice some people follow, that off euthanizing chicks as soon as their sex can be determined. Nowadays it's easier for many to buy chicken from a store than to butcher their own. Sad. With my serama, and especially the phoenix, the cockerels/roosters are sought after for their pet and beauty qualities and sell almost as well as the pullets.

My wife took this picture this morning. The bird is a silkied phoenix pullet;1/4th silkie. Renamed Poofy by my wife, she seems to enjoy cuddling under my beard because whenever I handle her that's where she ends up taking a nap.










Her brother, also silkied, has the same personality. This trait and their beauty ensures I won't have extra phoenix cockerels for long.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I know lots of people are saying roo, but I am happy for you that you are standing your ground about thinking it is a pullet.


Yes, I am and thank you! I mean their is nothing wrong if I think it's a pullet but other people have their own opinions also!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> You guys are great! I cannot have a cockerel in our neighborhood. Plus I don’t want chicks, just eggs. If it turns out to be a cockerel, I’ll need to reHome. Which brings up a great question. How do you ensure your sweet chicks get a good home?


Wow! I sold my chickens to some man who didn't even know what a Wife was, he finally picked up on it and said "Oh I had about 5 or 6 of those they never worked out, tells me something about what he's going to do with my chickens, probably was trying to use them for meat but I won't accuse..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yes, I am and thank you! I mean their is nothing wrong if I think it's a pullet but other people have their own opinions also!


well said


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> well said


X 2. Too many people hesitate to go against popular opinion. The world would be a better place if people would speak up and say what they truly believe.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> X 2. Too many people hesitate to go against popular opinion. The world would be a better place if people would speak up and say what they truly believe.


👍


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I think it’s a pullet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I think it’s a pullet


Everybody on here said cockerel.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Everybody on here said cockerel.


Oh well still.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I think it’s a pullet


I hope so. 😀


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Gin said:


> I hope so.


It’s so annoying when you are hoping for a pullet but they give you a cockerel but then you love him so much bht then you had to give him away..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> I hope so. 😀


Me too!


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s so annoying when you are hoping for a pullet but they give you a cockerel but then you love him so much bht then you had to give him away..


True story. We are holding out until we know for sure. This one was one of our first. So we named her not knowing better. Two have names. The other four are called by their breed until we know.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> True story. We are holding out until we know for sure. This one was one of our first. So we named her not knowing better. Two have names. The other four are called by their breed until we know.


Wow, I'm hoping a pullet for you!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Gin said:


> True story. We are holding out until we know for sure. This one was one of our first. So we named her not knowing better. Two have names. The other four are called by their breed until we know.


We’ll just keep the him if it’s a cockerel.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> We’ll just keep the him if it’s a cockerel.


Who's we? The OP has already stated they can't keep cockerels.


----------

